# Savage 30-06 VS. Remington Model 770 7mm Mag which one??????



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I got a Savage 30-06 and don't know whether to keep it or i can trade it for a 7mm mag. and oh yah i wanna use it for White Tailed Deer add ur thought i am counting on u guys opinions


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

were u really a sniper. If so just use what cal. you shot when you were in the Marines. If you are not actually a Marine sniper change your name and use the savage.


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why bother changing to 7mm, 30 06 is cheap ammo and widely availble and you only hunting white tail 30 06 more than enough to do the job why switch unless you want hear a bigger bang to the ear.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sure the 7.62 is a good round when you are faced with shooting tones of ammo day in and day out. While it does hit hard enough to take down Bambie (from the end of the book) it is lacking in many different ways. Long ranges wind really affects the bullets. If you want to use one at the longer ranges you really have to know the wind. Hitting power bleeds off pretty darn fast also. This is a good round to learn on as it is relatively cheap to shoot and most tubes will get 3,000 to 4,000 rds before needing to be changed out. Some will be quicker than others.

Now for the bigger rounds. Tube life suffers on all of these.

A specially chambered 300 Win Mag to shoot 220SMK is going to be spendy to build up. This is a good option when you want to shoot 1,500 with about the same ballistics as the 338LM. I said about it will never hit as hard. Still will hit hard enough to take big game. cost per shot will be far less than a buck but still more than a 7.62.

The 338 Lapua Mag now you are getting in the range of extended long range. You pay for it in every way. The rifles you can spend as much as a good used car. The AR-30 in 338lm is a nice rifle but needs work even out of the box. Loaded ammo, and all the reloading componentâ€™s add up very fast. The nice thing is after you fire your brass one time it is not added into the cost per shot. It still costs me $1.00 a shot well it is really $0.98 each. This will truly be capable of hitting out to the 1,600 yd mark. This is a very good option if shots over 1,000 are the norm.

The big dogs playground the 50BMG. In a great rifle with an awesome shooter very long shots are possible but with all the costs the 338LM has this has and more weight is the first. Back when I had one it was 42lbs. I do not know about you but to me using it deer hunting while fun was not my idea of the great time. Sure if you were someplace you could just walk up a hill and spot you were fine. It hits harder at 1,000yds than a 300RUM does at the muzzle. Then so many states do not let you use it for hunting. ND will not let you use any 50cal rifle that uses smokeless powder. I do not know why. I have called and asked a few times but never got an answer.

Edit
I forgot to put in costs. Primers are about $0.35 each and Hornady amax were $1.25 each and I was burning about 230gr of powder.

end Edit

I say keep the 30-06 and if you need more power get something bigger. Shooting deer is far different than shooting humans. With deer more power the better, but if you are only taking close range shots why burn up tubes faster and beat yourself up with extra recoil?

Chuck Norris can judge a book by its cover.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Everyone has their own opinions / favorites. Personally I don't feel a MAGNUM is needed to shoot Whitetail Deer. People have been shooting Whitetail Deer for years, and years, and years before there ever was a MAGNUM Cartridge and feeding their families. I for one have always been a huge fan of the .30-06. I feel it offers the Ballistics necessary to get the job done to any reasonable range, and does it with recoil most every shooter can deal with.

As per the other part of the question, I wouldn't trade 3 Remington Model 770's for a single Savage.

Larry


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with SD. Stick with the 30-06, but don't trade a Savage for a POS 770. Remington is a good brand but the 770 is junk. Unless you want a good trot-line weight! 8)


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

yes i was a sniper since i was 17 till i was 21 i was in iraq i am 22 now and i used a .308 and a .50 cal. and 7.62x56 and other **** but .308 was my main M40A3


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i am calling bull sh!t that you were a sniper from 17 to 21 cant even do it in that time frame. prove me wrong unit #, where you went through indoc and was the scope you used ffp or second focal plane. you should know more than 99% of the people on here if you are who you say you are. Prove me wrong and i will eat crow but people have worked very very hard to have that privlage of calling them self a Marine Scout Sniper.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Off topic

kurtr are you schmoders on bismanonline.com?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Marine Sniper said:


> 7.62x56


Correct me if im wrong but isnt this the metric equivalent of the .303 British? And why would you refer to it as a .308 instead of the 7.62x51 like most jarheads do. And further more the earliest you can enlist is 17 with parental permission. With that being said most who enlist at 17 are usually 18 by the time their basic training is complete.

I too am throwing the BS flag, 15yrds from the spot of the foul repeat third down!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

People said:


> Off topic
> 
> kurtr are you schmoders on bismanonline.com?


nope


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Marine Sniper said:


> yes i was a sniper since i was 17 till i was 21 i was in iraq i am 22 now and i used a .308 and a .50 cal. and 7.62x56 and other &$#* but .308 was my main M40A3


OK then you will be able to provide this. Where did you go through scout sniper school and what class number were you in. Primary and secondary MOS. Unit attached to. Do the words long trang mean anything to you.

Don't pull the "that's classified" card, cause none of this information is.

Not ready to call BS, yet. The above information will set the record straight.

huntin1


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

ummm sgt. i got 40/40 in my target practice and i was in the 31st Marine Expeditionary unit in Fallujah look it up man i don't lie bout that **** k. and i went through hell to get to b a marine sniper :sniper:


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

and i also went to scout sniper skool in Quantico


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Marine Sniper said:


> ummm sgt. i got 40/40 in my target practice and i was in the 31st Marine Expeditionary unit in Fallujah look it up man i don't lie bout that &$#* k. and i went through hell to get to b a marine sniper :sniper:


Now i am calling complete bull sh!t. You shot a 40 out of 40 that is just what every reugular enlisted person shoots. You did not tell us your class number. And sgt is not a rank that is high enough to even get invited to go to the school. I would believe you were a Marine but find that hard to even believe because the men i have known that are would not come with a line of crap like this. If you are who you say you are answer huntin1's question. And you dont spell SKOOL like that it is school. please attention to detail should be some thing you are really good at if you are a sniper. What do you prefer front focal plane or second focal plane scopes on your sniper rifle?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Marine Sniper said:


> and i also went to scout sniper skool in Quantico


Doubt it kid....I'm not going to mock and ridicule you on here because nothing good will come of it. However pretending to be a 0317, or 8541 if you want to go old school, isn't advisable. HOGs don't like impostures...that's all I'm going to say about it.

(PM me if you feel you must continue this convo with me...)


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

simple man i love the Front Focal Plane thats all i used. now any more questions


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

White Feather yah wat of it 93 comfirmed kills he was a great man 1.4 mile kill yah wat of it vietnam war


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

jiffy was just the guy i was hoping to see this. when he says you are what you want to call your self i will believe. for now just some punk kid running his mouth. disrespecting alot of men who acctually earned that title.


----------



## Hunterpro (Dec 4, 2009)

don't need to get the HOG involved just come clean sniper man


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Hunterpro said:


> don't need to get the HOG involved just come clean sniper man


 and lerne how tow spell


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Marine Sniper said:


> and i also went to scout sniper skool in Quantico


Still waiting on class number, MOS. And if you have this, PM me your real name and we can put this to rest.

Or PM it to Jiffy, he has more contacts than I do.

I am not calling you a liar, but there are a lot of wanna-be's out there who claim to be what they aren't. So far every answer you've given can be googled. The class number you attended can't. And every sniper I know can rattle off class number and the dates they were there easier than their birthday.

huntin1


----------



## Proudmilitaryfamily (Nov 27, 2010)

RE:MARINE SNIPER

To the one who calls himself/herself "Marine sniper", you really need to validate that you have a right to carry such a title. You need to answer the questions rightfully asked of you, and answer them with pride. Too many Marines have died as snipers, have some respect for that. I believe that you are a liar and a coward and hide underneath the bed when it comes time to fight, but you will parade yourself here where no one can see your cowardly face and actions. Answer the questions or change your username. You are a disgrace to this country and for what the military stands for. I will not respond and or continue this conversation as others seem to be wasting their time as well. You are truly a coward, and one day through God you will be served rightfully.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Dude is full of ****...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

closest I came to a sniper school was the SDM course in Little Rock for the guard.

Anyone who's been to a shooter school knows enough about what he's doing to ask a question about 7mm vs .30-06 is setting himself up for a lot of question asking. :******: :eyeroll: :******: :******:

Doesn't matter which real shooter school you went you, you know your schtick to get into them. eace:


----------

